
Would you try our app for parking? - lrodriguez
http://www.fleckparking.com
======
Oggle
If you are aiming for the short-term customer, I doubt there will be too much
demand for it.

Reasons:

1\. There's too much logistics overhead. 2\. People are probably in a hurry
and probably won't plan ahead. Imagine you are in a rush. Can you find the
spot? 3\. For places where parking is in high demand, there are probably
already many parking garages available. They are more expensive, but they are
much simpler.

How about renting out long-term parking spots instead? Say a week or month at
a time? This would target the following:

1\. People who live nearby who hate hunting for parking spots all the time.
2\. People who don't like parking their car out in the street, and would like
a covered spot somewhere. 3\. Lower logistics and coordination. Stable income
for parking spot owners. Win win on both sides.

------
smt88
You need to make it much more clear that you are not renting out _public_
parking spaces (like spaces on the street, for example).

